# Glückwünsche, Herr Sokol!



## Tagarela

Hallo,

_Glückwünsche, Herr Sokol _for you first thousand! 

May you make much other comments about Germany, Slovene and other languages! 

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## Outsider

Many congrats! 

Has it really been only 1000 posts? It doesn't feel like it. Your thoughtful posts are everywhere. ​


----------



## Nanon

Congratulations, Sokol! I look forward to reading 1000 more of these posts!


----------



## Topsie

Glückwünsche & Gute Fortsetzung!
Prost! Or      *skål *as the Danes say, almost pronounced S(o)kol! 
http://46.img.v4.skyrock.com/464/mironumberone/pics/980354138_small.jpg


----------



## sokol

I bedaunk mi recht sche ba eng oli, eigentli wa's ii dea se bedaunga miassat, wäu easchtns bin i e nuar a lestiga Dickschädl, der oiwäu Recht haum muas, und zweitns hob i schau Stuss bmua gschriem e den Forum. (Wea's net glaubt kaun söwa nochlesn. )

(And don't you worry if you can't understand this even though you *do* know some German.)

Muchas gracias, Tagarela (I won't offend you with the best imitation of Brazilian I could manage, which wouldn't be much of an imitation I can assure you ), pero ya se tuteamos, ¿verdad? Therefore _just _Sokol will do fine.  I am looking forward to hearing from you again, and keep up the work on Czech.

Thanks, Outsider, who so many times has corrected me when I wrote complete and utter nonsense, some of which isn't even edited out of my older posts. 
(And I wouldn't offend you with a Portuguese imitation either. Muito obrigado, e que se vades bem, Tagarela e Outsider!)

Merci, Nanon, moi je _prétends_ que je parle beaucoup de langues cependant que vous*) ne le prétendez, vous les parlez _vraiment._
*) A French forero once put me straight on _vouvoiement en France. _

Thanks, Topsie, now _you _speaking German - that really _is _a surprise! Sokol, by the way, is the Pan-Slavic Falcon which is smuggled in somewhere in my _real _name out there in the _real _world.

With pleasure I answer nevertheless with _skål,_ but please observe the proper *Austrian drinking etiquette; *and as I have a nasty hangover from yesterday evening it is anyway high time for a "Reparaturseidl" (that is, a beer drunken in the morning after to again raise alcohol levels in the blood so that the worst of the hangover, at least temporarily, diminishes):

1. While you say "Pros-", sorry: "skål" of course you _have _to make proper eye contact before glasses are touching, and you have to say "skål" to every person in the round before you are allowed to drink, therefore I am now opening the last can of beer in my fridge and:
- Topsie (ladies first, of course), please fetch your drink of choice (non-alcoholic won't do  I would suggest a glass of single malt, or else a straight English ale), because now we are making eye contact and we both say "cheers" before bumping our drinks together
- Nanon, it's your turn now, get the _Vin de Pays_ of your choice and make eye contact before we can say "toast" and bump our drinks (you probably think this bumping business is _really _barbarian, but that's Austrians for you)
- Outsider, same procedure here, only that you probably will choose Macieira, or whatever else is your preference
- and finally, in reversed order, Tagarela; your alcoholic preferences I don't know yet, but probably you're a sucker for Skol, the genuine Brazilian beer

2. Now that we all have successfully bumped our glasses together in the proper fashion we could either drink now or add another element which is not obligatory but stylish:**) we bump our glasses on the table, then lift them again and - drink.


And if you are curious how Austrians ever could get drunk with such a ceremony attached*) to drinking let me assure you: we manage just fine. 

*) Well, okay, there's a little secret to that: we only do this bumping-business when we take the first mouthful, usually.

**) Hm, after proof reading of my post I have to admit: no, it's not quite stylish; it is what the younger generation does, especially in rural areas but also, occasionally, here in Vienna. And we all are of the younger generation now, aren't we?! 

PS: Don't be _too _hard on me for my faults in English, French and Portuguese, yes?


----------



## Jana337

Ich muss mich Outsider anchließen und mit einer gewissen Verwunderung konstatieren, dass ich eigentlich viel mehr als 1000 erwartet hätte! Das liegt eindeuting an der außerordentlichen Qualität und Profundität Deiner Beiträge. 

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und hier hast Du ein im ganzen KuK-Bereich beliebtes Getränk.


----------



## alexacohen

Hello Sokol,

Can't speak a word of German so I have to write in English. Congratulations, I really enjoy talking with you whenever you decide to visit the Culture forum. You always wirte something worth reading!

Alexa


----------



## sokol

Jana, děkuji me za slivovica! But before I commit even more errors (I only hope that the number of errors in this Czech sentence is lower than the count of words ...) I continue in English. I guess you just haven't seen my not-so-good-posts, or if you have then thanks for overlooking them. (Your German really is excellent, probably the right place to say this here.)

Your bottle of sliwowitz (or, in dialect, pronounced even closer to the original language as Schliwowitz) is stored already in my cupboard, it will last me some long winter night. 


Alexa, long-time-no-see, but as we mainly meet in the CD-forum where there's not so much activity as in other ones ... I really should think of finally joining the Spanish forums, porque mi curso de español está terminado y el forum sería perfecto para ne perder la práctica ...
Bueno, a mi tambien mucho me gusta discutar con ti en el CDF donde estámos malabristas con las reglas del foro cultural.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mein lieber Österreicher!! Was würde ich ohne Ihre Hilfe im deutschen Forum tun!!!

Keep it up, the helpful shoulder! We need to see more of you on this site.


----------



## sokol

Oh, dear Setwale who always asks these odd questions about Austrian speech and cultural behaviour  - I'm always glad to help, because through your posts many times I've learned something new about my own country. (I always thought I know it pretty well, dialects included ...)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

) I am therefore resolved to continue asking odd questions.


----------



## elroy

Ich bin ebenfalls erstaunt.  Meine Theorie: Es dauert so lange, bis man sich durch einen Deiner ausführlichen Beiträge "durchgewühlt" hat, dass man das Gefühl hat, man hat schon vier oder fünf Beiträge gelesen. 

Zum Glück kann ich aber sagen, dass es sich durchaus lohnt, denn Deine Beiträge zeugen immer von außerordentlicher Kompetenz, Sorgfältigkeit und Genauigkeit und einer spürbaren Leidenschaft für Sprachen.

Es ist klasse, dass wir eine regelmäßige Stimme im Forum haben, die den österreichischen Dialekt vertritt und durch die uns ein Einblick in die faszinierenden Eigentschaften dieser absolut schönen Mundart gewährt wird.  Natürlich sind Deine Äußerungen zum Hochdeutschen genauso wertvoll und bereichernd. 

Vielen Dank, herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiter so!


----------



## sokol

Thank you very much, elroy, too much honour really ... and sometimes I get carried away about Austrian German, more than once I've kidnapped the odd thread which isn't good forum behaviour, really.

(I fear many of my posts really are _too _long ... even here in the congrats thread; so don't you ask me questions, because I might not stop answering them )


----------



## Tagarela

Hallo,

*Herr *Sokol, don't be offended, it's just that I really like this word ^^ 

I hope that when you're 5.000 post user I know some Deutsche (or Österreicher) so that I can understand the other messages, probably I lost some jokes in the way, but nevermind. 

And don't mind if your Brazilian/Portuguese...
As for alcohol, well, you're well informed about Skol, but not for me, I don't drink alcohol... 

O...and where are the Slovenes? Congratulations in some 10-people speaker dialect plus dual case and some other feature must be funny 


Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## sokol

Tagarela said:


> *Herr *Sokol, don't be offended, it's just that I really like this word ^^



Oh so many foreigners are fascinated with the German addresses of "Herr" and "Frau", probably literature is to blame where they are mentioned frequently (at least in English literature each time there's a German character appearing). 

Well, to tell the truth we _still _use them if you're not on first-name terms yet.
So it's just as well if you use it ... it is just _such _a cliché, you know, Senhor Tagarela.


----------



## ewie

_WARNING: Speakers of Real German (including Sokol), please look away now: this post is in Made-Up German._

Herr Sokkie, meiner sehr sinzerischer Kongratulazionen ~ ich willsche dir sehen öffentlicher in dem Nürenglischforum in dem kommende Jahr.

_That was atrocious, *Mr.*ewie ~ go away and have yourself whipped._


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> _WARNING: Speakers of Real German (including Sokol), please look away now: this post is in Made-Up German._
> 
> Herr Sokkie, meiner sehr sinzerischer Kongratulazionen ~ ich willsche dir sehen öffentlicher in dem Nürenglischforum in dem kommende Jahr.
> 
> _That was atrocious, *Mr.*ewie ~ go away and have yourself whipped._



You know, ewie, I was lying on the floor laughing out loud for approximately 54 minutes (give or take a minute or so). I've only recovered just now. (puh! thanks for that!)

Well, I _will _try to answer in _your _language which is _extremely _difficult because I really do not speak the language called _Hilariously Funny Ewsterian English_  but I guess my Ewsterian English is at least better than my Palestine (which isn't even rusty, that for the benefit of elroy, because in order to becoming rusty there would have to be something there to begin with), so I'll give it a try:

Ewie Ewster, sänk you Very Many for se Grätuleshens, I reelly reelly try Bettering my English Langetsch, and that Till it is Gud enaff for Tschoining you all in the English Only won; I must only Approove moar of may Spellin.


----------



## ewie

If you think _that_ was funny, Sokkie, you should hear my version of Arabic: it sounds like a pack of Alsatians (I mean the dogs, not the people) fighting over a half-dead goose


----------



## sokol

In that case I think I just can count myself lucky for not being able to decipher Arabic script at all.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Gentlemen, I trust that you will now replace my keyboard, since it is saturated with coffee!  (Actually, you boys reminded me of the Swedish Chef, may his memory remain green.)

Congrats, Herr Sokol .... I always read your posts with real pleasure, and look forward to the next thousand!

mit huggens und kissens,
Chaska


----------



## sokol

No problem there Chaska, just give me your real name, address, bank account (if possible with accurate and updated balance of account), credit card number, what car you drive (and if it is new at all), and all the other odd details one needs and I'll quickly send over my Private Computer Store Technician to do the job. You'll get a complete round-up of your office, I assure you! 

Y purquey ty parl Frances ossi ge vö dir que ge süi tré tré bonhomien por tüs gratülacions. G'espèrr que ge as fè difficülts quelchfwa aux relatif tüs ressorts moderateurs y ge promiis que ge ne les fèr non plus mas.


----------



## SDLX Master

Sehr gutt, Sokol!!!


----------



## Nanon

sokol said:


> Merci, Nanon, moi je _prétends_ que je parle beaucoup de langues cependant que vous*) ne le prétendez, vous les parlez _vraiment._
> *) A French forero once put me straight on _vouvoiement en France. _
> PS: Don't be _too _hard on me for my faults in English, French and Portuguese, yes?



Jamais de la vie, Sokol. Je m'insurge !...
Si vous voulez, on peut se dire tu...  sans attendre d'avoir tous les deux atteint 10 000 posts. Ou que j'aie appris l'allemand.
Bises !


----------



## Topsie

ewie said:


> _WARNING: Speakers of Real German (including Sokol), please look away now: this post is in Made-Up German._
> 
> Herr Sokkie, meiner sehr sinzerischer Kongratulazionen ~ ich willsche dir sehen öffentlicher in dem Nürenglischforum in dem kommende Jahr.
> 
> _That was atrocious, *Mr.*ewie ~ go away and have yourself whipped schlagsahne with erdbeeren._


Not as atrocious as all that! I could understand every word!
BTW, dear Sokol, a single malt would be perfect (you can forget the beer!)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Thanks for the 1000 (well, since I am too late, 1000+) posts.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sokol

Thanks SDLX Master & Frank06!
SDLX: it is "Sehr gut!" - but probably you know that and you used "gutt" deliberately as a running gag. 
Frank06: probably this is the right time and place to thank your for your moderate voice in the EHL forum. 

Topsie, a single malt it is then!
Me, I take the Austrian beer, the British ale AND the single malt, if you don't mind. 



Nanon said:


> Jamais de la vie, Sokol. Je m'insurge !...
> Si vous voulez, on peut se dire tu...  sans attendre d'avoir tous les deux atteint 10 000 posts. Ou que j'aie appris l'allemand.
> Bises !



Vous êtes très charmant, Nanon, et c'était la dernière fois que je t'adressais avec 'vous'.*) Con mucho gusto acepto.**)
C'est pas de problème pour moi, se tutoyer, au contraire - je suis Autrichien, et les Autrichiens sont des barbares ...  nous nous tutoyons tous les jours. 

Est-il acceptable que je aussi t'envoie >bises<, où est-il meilleur pour un homme dire >je t'embrasse<?!?
Les Autrichiens barbariens d'ailleurs envoyaient >chères saluts<. 



*) Don't get me wrong; I think it is actually very charming to use 'vous' in French. This even comes over in a French book I've read (the German translation; my French is not THAT good, you know) where the use of 'vous' with first names, among good friends (in Paris), really gives flair.
**) Now why is it that the meaning of this phrase can't be explained (to my best knowledge) in any language as good as in Spanish?


----------



## Nanon

sokol said:


> Vous êtes très charmant, Nanon (charmante, tout au plus) et c'était la dernière fois que je t'adressais avec 'vous'.*) Con mucho gusto acepto.**)
> C'est pas de problème pour moi, se tutoyer, au contraire - je suis Autrichien, et les Autrichiens sont des barbares ...  nous nous tutoyons tous les jours.
> 
> Est-il acceptable que je aussi t'envoie >bises<, où est-il meilleur pour un homme dire >je t'embrasse<?!?
> Les Autrichiens barbariens d'ailleurs envoyaient >chères saluts<.



Tu peux m'envoyer des bises barbares, des bisous barbares, des baisers barbares (là, ça devient torride...), m'embrasser avec barbarie (ciel ! en plein forum !) principalement parce que je suis une femme et secondairement parce que tu es un homme. Entre hommes, en France, ça attirerait encore davantage l'attention . Voir les discussions culturelles à ce sujet . Mais toutes ces formes sont également valables et également appréciées  !
Viele Küsse! (je sais peut-être cinquante mots d'allemand, langue que je n'ai jamais apprise... !)


----------



## SDLX Master

sokol said:


> Thanks SDLX Master & Frank06!
> SDLX: it is "Sehr gut!" - but probably you know that and you used "gutt" deliberately as a running gag.
> 
> Hmmm... in all honesty, that was a sad typos.


----------



## sokol

SDLX Master said:


> Hmmm... in all honesty, that was a sad typos.




You're very welcome.  Whe all make theas typhos al te tieme, do'nt wey?


----------



## sokol

Nanon said:


> Tu peux m'envoyer des bises barbares, des bisous barbares, des baisers barbares (là, ça devient torride...), m'embrasser avec barbarie (ciel ! en plein forum !) principalement parce que je suis une femme et secondairement parce que tu es un homme. Entre hommes, en France, ça attirerait encore davantage l'attention . Voir les discussions culturelles à ce sujet . Mais toutes ces formes sont également valables et également appréciées  !
> Viele Küsse! (je sais peut-être cinquante mots d'allemand, langue que je n'ai jamais apprise... !)



Bien, je suis embarassé maintenant - tout ça, vraiment?! En ce cas je suis obligé de faire tous ça ... de t'envoyer mes bises et bisous et baisers plusieurs*) le plus barbares possible. 

Au bout du compte je ne veux pas ruiner la bonne mal reputation des Autrichiens, n'est-ce pas?

*) Tres façons des bises - incroyable! C'est beaucoup trop pour un barbare comme moi qui connaît seul le un: une bise très ... humide? ... mouillée? - barbarienne, en tous cas!


----------

